# Fiance visa checklist



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

Hey folks

So I think im almost ready to apply for our fiance visa >_< do I have everything I need to apply.

-backstory- fiance lives in canada, me in the UK. Been dating for 3 yrs, got engaged in oct 2011. I have been to see him in canada twice (march - april 2011 & sept - oct 2011, 2 weeks each time) he has been here to the uk once (aug 2011) was refused entry to leave for the full 6 weeks he was meant to stay but was allowed to stay for 5 days. [lack of money on his part and they thought he may stay due to how serious our relationship was]. I am going to canada on the 5th of may, we apply the 6th. I make 13k a year contracted, usually more due to extras (closer to 16k) and have considerable savings in the bank 15+k.

We have in our folder.

Both birth certificates (originals)
My bio and stamp pages of passport (photocopy)
His passport
Bank statements (6 months)
My payslips (3 months)
My p60
My work contract
His CV
Supporting letters (me, him, my parents inviting him to stay)
Parents mortgage statement (annual)
Gas & electrical bills (6 months)
Council tax bills (years worth)
Pictures of my parents house
Pictures of us 
Msn convos/screenshots of archived folders/skype history(6 months)/fb screenshots.
Flight receipts
Letter from minister saying we have booked the wedding for the 13th of oct.
Reciepts from things I have bought for wedding so far (flowers, cake stuff, decorations)
Letter saying we have booked reception but have no proof as of yet (hall was free so no reciepts or anything)
He is getting new passport pictures this week so they are correct size.

Okay so am I missing anything, anything I could add to help? Getting to the panicky stage now >_< any help or info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

deebz said:


> Hey folks
> 
> So I think im almost ready to apply for our fiance visa >_< do I have everything I need to apply.
> 
> ...


Looking quickly through your list, you seem to have most things covered. Your letter of support as UK sponsor should be no longer than two sides of A4, in which you give an outline of relationship from first contact, first and subsequent meetings, deepening relationship, engagement and hope and plan for the future: to marry and settle in UK. Your fiancé should do the same, called a letter of introduction. The two versions should broadly agree, but without copying from each other. 

Any savings?
In addition to his CV, to show his job prospect, enclose details of a UK job vacancy he may be qualified to apply for, with salary offered.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Looking quickly through your list, you seem to have most things covered. Your letter of support as UK sponsor should be no longer than two sides of A4, in which you give an outline of relationship from first contact, first and subsequent meetings, deepening relationship, engagement and hope and plan for the future: to marry and settle in UK. Your fiancé should do the same, called a letter of introduction. The two versions should broadly agree, but without copying from each other.
> 
> Any savings?
> In addition to his CV, to show his job prospect, enclose details of a UK job vacancy he may be qualified to apply for, with salary offered.


hi Joppa,

I have an important question.

is it essential to book a venue for the wedding and include the receipt as a evidence for fiance visa?

as me and my fiancee have contacted many of venues and hotels and got the free times and list of prices of food, drinks, etc (we have emails from theses), as we both are scared to book any venue and then get refused for visa by any reason or visa got delayed for any reason too and lose the money for the deposit and also the visa fees, as u know when u book a venue for wedding by the time when it get closer to the wedding date u have to pay more money to approve ur booking. we both are going to make a big, but the people invited to the wedding are around 120.

so what do u think about this situation ?

will contact emails will be enough, to prove intention of getting married ?

thanks in advance.

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fox2005eng said:


> hi Joppa,
> 
> I have an important question.
> 
> ...


They want to see a serious intention to get married with some indication of date and venue, but don't expect you to put up money upfront which may be forfeited in case visa is denied. 
So if you can make a provisional booking for register office (just the ceremony), list of vacant dates with a preferred date circled or underlined, and cancellable booking for the first hotel night (most larger hotel chains accept free cancellation up to 24 hours before), hairdresser and so on.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> They want to see a serious intention to get married with some indication of date and venue, but don't expect you to put up money upfront which may be forfeited in case visa is denied.
> So if you can make a provisional booking for register office (just the ceremony), list of vacant dates with a preferred date circled or underlined, and cancellable booking for the first hotel night (most larger hotel chains accept free cancellation up to 24 hours before), hairdresser and so on.


thanks joppa for ur quick answer,

I really don't know, we spoke to the registry and been told u cant book anything as we both should go in person and give notice of getting married. we had our engagement party here Egypt last September 2011, however the application has been submitted, ur answer makes me much worried about granted the visa. so I don't know what do to regarding that matter.

"I am aware that the law relating to marriage in England and Wales does not allow for any arrangements to be made with a Registrar until the foreign national has arrived in the UK."

shall I send the list of documents that I have supplied wz my application ?

many thanks 

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fox2005eng said:


> thanks joppa for ur quick answer,
> 
> I really don't know, we spoke to the registry and been told u cant book anything as we both should go in person and give notice of getting married. we had our engagement party here Egypt last September 2011, however the application has been submitted, ur answer makes me much worried about granted the visa. so I don't know what do to regarding that matter.
> 
> ...


What the registrar says is true, in that you cannot give notice of intended marriage until you are both in UK, and with the correct visa. But what they can and should do is to book the marriage ceremony for a certain date and time, as otherwise all available slots are taken by the time you arrive in UK and you cannot get married. 

Just wait until you hear from the embassy.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> What the registrar says is true, in that you cannot give notice of intended marriage until you are both in UK, and with the correct visa. But what they can and should do is to book the marriage ceremony for a certain date and time, as otherwise all available slots are taken by the time you arrive in UK and you cannot get married.
> 
> Just wait until you hear from the embassy.



can I supply booking evidence to the application now or not. I mean booking the marriage ceremony in the registry. where the application has been submitted already !!!!!!!!!

as I mentioned b4 we are already engaged in a small party where family and friends were invited, engagement rings bought from Egypt and the receipt has been submitted along wz application. also pictures etc.

do u think the application might be refused on the basis of no intention of marriage?, as there is nothing has been booked, just contacts emails between my fiancee and some hotels an venues.

I really appreciate ur grate help.

Thanks a lot.

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fox2005eng said:


> can I supply booking evidence to the application now or not. I mean booking the marriage ceremony in the registry. where the application has been submitted already !!!!!!!!!
> 
> as I mentioned b4 we are already engaged in a small party where family and friends were invited, engagement rings bought from Egypt and the receipt has been submitted along wz application. also pictures etc.
> 
> ...


No you can't. Once an application has been submitted and supporting documents handed over, you cannot add any further documents. They won't be considered at all.
I don't know what they conclude based on the evidence submitted. You just have to wait and see.
Should they refuse your visa, send further evidence in your appeal but first read careful the grounds for refusal which they have to supply in writing.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> No you can't. Once an application has been submitted and supporting documents handed over, you cannot add any further documents. They won't be considered at all.
> I don't know what they conclude based on the evidence submitted. You just have to wait and see.
> Should they refuse your visa, send further evidence in your appeal but first read careful the grounds for refusal which they have to supply in writing.


will wait and see

one last question regarding appeal in case of refusal, sorry for many questions. do you mean the appeal that send to the court in UK, if yes, then according to my basic knowledge I think that you are not allowed submit new evidence to your case, otherwise they ignore it, but if u mean appeal to the embassy, which like; you write a covering letter along with new evidence to the ECO in order to make him overturn his previous decision, please correct my if I am wrong.

Many Thanks Joppa for your help all time.

Bye


----------



## deebz (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks joppa,

Yeah thats what the letters go over. Found info you had wrote about doing it on here. We also included a small note about him being refused the last time he came to uk (us taking full responsibilty for it). 

On the other note, I booked my wedding with no issues. No deposit either as long as he is here a month before to give notice then they were fine with it. You could also try getting quotes ie caterer, hairdresser, suit hire etc for the day you want to get married.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> *But what they can and should do is to book the marriage ceremony for a certain date and time, as otherwise all available slots are taken by the time you arrive in UK and you cannot get married*.


hi joppa,

I'm confused.

how do I book the ceremony and select free slot

I been to direct.gov.uk website, but I couldn't find any useful info about how to book that ceremony u mention about it above.

or do I have to phone them ?

or do I have to go in person ?

please guide me wz info

Thanks a lot.

Bye


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

was expecting any answer for my previous question, but it seems everyone here is busy!!!

Thanks a lot for help btw 

Bye


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

fox2005eng said:


> was expecting any answer for my previous question, but it seems everyone here is busy!!!
> 
> Thanks a lot for help btw
> 
> Bye


Most register offices should allow you to book a slot for your wedding ceremony. This isn't the same as giving notice, which you can't until you are both in UK attending together with correct visa at a designated register office.


----------



## fox2005eng (Jan 31, 2012)

Joppa said:


> Most register offices should allow you to book a slot for your wedding ceremony. This isn't the same as giving notice, which you can't until you are both in UK attending together with correct visa at a designated register office.


thanks joppa


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

We booked our ceremony before my partner was in the UK with no problems. They did request a £25 deposit but the remainder of the money was not needed until around a month before the date. *DO ensure you choose a 'designated' Registry Office* as these are the only ones authorised to sanction documents from overseas partners (my local Registry Office was not aware of this it seemed and would have allowed me to book). You can find more details at the UK Government's own online services site "Directgov": Marriage and civil partnership: your legal obligations : Directgov - Government, citizens and rights. Scroll down to the part titled "If you are subject to immigration control" (there is a link to the current list of designated Registry Offices in that section).


----------

